

Garage Door Monitor Using OData and Electric Imp - erjjones
http://blog.odatahq.com/blog/2014/08/28/Garage-Door-Monitor-using-ODataHQ/

======
natch
I wanted to provide feedback on the website, but no feedback form. Ugh. No, I
don't want to write email. Oh well. I wonder how much feedback they are losing
on how they could do things better, and why they don't think about this. /rant

